# dumfries and galloway...recommendations?



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi, does anyone have any gems to recommend in dumfries and galloway? We like small sites/c.l's...larger ones really only if they are special in terms of location. Have got the directories but personal recs are always a treat. We will be there only 5 or 6 days , need to meet a son in carlisle after, so anywhere nice near Carlisle also gratefully received. Thanks, Ruth


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ruth


Not sure if you are into wildcamping but the whole coastline is very motorhome friendly, with the exception being Troon.

The C&CC at Ravensworth is next best thing and near enough to Carlisle


Angie................


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

CL near Gatehouse of Fleet. Newton Farm. Minimum facilities but you can almost park on the beach. Friendly owners and sea views. Open all year.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Stayed at this CL earlier this year very friendly and has 1 hard standing if needed.

Mrs M Carruthers
Landis Farm
New Abbey
Dumfries
DG2 8HH
Scotland


Telephone -
(01387) 850238


Pete


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

*Galloway Coast*

We liked the CC site at Garlieston, parked against the sea wall with great views over the bay. Not a CL but nevertheless a small site. Good walks along the shore. Fairly level for biking.

There's a decent CCC(?) site on the A710 3(?) miles SW of Dalbeattie but it's largish. It gives access to Rockliffe for eating/costal walking/bird watching and is only 2 minutes to the Dalbeattie Forest which has many hilly biking trails.

On the west coast of Whithorn there's a wild camping area down the single track road to the Port William golf course. Drive straight on past the club house, through the golf course to an isolated, large tarmac parking area on the shore.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry to go off topic but is that Lesley Garret in your avatar Ruth?


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi ruth

we like the cc site in new england bay , park next to the sand dunes .great beach .


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

We used to use Silvercraigs in Kirkcudbright when we went tent camping in the 1980s. Went back there this year for our first trip after buying the van and it's even better.

It's run by D&G Council - http://www.dumgal.gov.uk/dumgal/miniweb.aspx?id=240.

Graham


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice little site at Gretna nr the Shopping outlet... Next to Scotlands first house.The chase hotel next to it as well.15 mins from carlisle.New england Bay is about a 2 hr drive from Carlisle.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh, I do love you all...post a question at night then wake up to lots of helpful answers, many thanks all, keep em coming...

Sng, I'm afraid my avatar is only me in my van...sorry.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

CC Sites at Garlieston and New England Bay both in nice locations, there is a CL at Port Logan which has a nice view, but hardly near Carlisle
A lot closer to Carlisle (circa 16m) would be Queensbury Bay Caravan Park just outside Annan, with pitches at the side of the Solway looking over towards Cumbria, a liitle bit further 18/20mile from Carlisle would be Hoddam Castle Caravan site (in most sites guides)

The South West is a lovely part of Scotland that welcomes visitors


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Lovely little site at Hallheaths caravan site lochmaben nr lockerbie,Also Penpont we havr been on it its a nice little site not expensive either about 20mins from Dumfries.One in Annan as well and the braids at Gretna another one .Bruces cave at Kirkpatrick flemming.
val


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Dumfries & Galloway*

One site we can recommend without reservation, if you can work without the 'facilities' is the CL at Lochfoot about 5 miles west of Dumfries just off the Stranraer road. Adults only electricity , water and waste. Delightful spot near some of the best scenery. Another is at Port William on the edge of Luce bay. Not so scenic but a lovely site which is maintained by the local people as volunteers. There is another quite nice but bigger site at Kippford.
We would avoid the site at Kirkpatrick Fleming and use Hoddam instead.
Enjoy
Alan


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

We recently stayed at a CL called Highfield in Lochmaben but there is also a site next to the golf course and kirk loch the view from it is in our photos of recent trip back to UK £6 highfield £12 kirk loch Lochmaben is a nice little town with 4 lochs around it, one with the remains of Bruce's castle there are always a lot of english folk around who like to fish the lochs, its quiet 4 miles from Lockerbie 8 from Dumfries, I wouln't worry about booking just turn up


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Dumfries & Galloway*



pamal said:


> Adults only electricity , water and waste.


That's a new one..... 8O 8O


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Hi

we stayed at the farm a Newton, brilliant, new england bay fantastic, gretna dead handy if u imagine the trucks on the motorway behind u is the sea crashing on the rocks while u get off to sleep, it worked for me and i slept for 8 hours solid. 

why go abroad when scotland is just up the road

cheers

chopper


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Ruth when I said in my earlier post that I reckon neoneed to bother pre booking if going to Lochmaben this was based on the fact that we were there 1st week in Aug dead centre of the local holiday period and we could park either at the kirk loch or highfield where we did stay, we only needed a few days to visit friends so motored out each day in the van ,Moffat is nice for a day out nice park and the excellent Moffat toffee


----------

